# • swell.gr • Autobianchi A112 Abarth 1978 Εnhancement Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

"I will never have sex in an Autobianchi again". That was the title of a Greek song during the 80's and this is the first tune that came up in our mind when we assessed the car before booking for correction as an Autobianchi Abarth A112 was Mr. Swell's first car during his early 90's.
This red A112 was a nice surprise for us and couldn't wait until the day of the correction would come. So last week, it was Deja-vu time. Luckily the car was in very good shape despite it is currently in her 4th decade since it came out of the factory.
Some oxidation and swirls would be the bet to win but with big respect to her age.


























Trying to throw away from the car as many years as possible, the session would be correction/protection for the paint and a good interior clean.

Following are some shots of car's paint




































































































As always, some PTG measurements and then decontamination with clay


















































































Both front and rear bumpers were taken off the car so we could polish behind them. Same happened for driver's mirror.










Following are some 50-50 and before/after shots:




































































































All plastic trims and the bumpers were cleaned with FK #121 and then treated with AF Revive. Revive saved the day once again.





































Tires and wheels were thoroughly washed and then the wheels were polished with lusso revitalizing creme. The whole process was sealed with FK 1000P.










Inside the car, after a good vacuum cleaning, all plastics were washed with FK #121 interior Shampoo and then dressed 
with BriteMax Interior Dressing.

Some Pictures

Before



















After




























After the compounding and then finessing, the car had a good IPA wipe down before the protection.

The first thing that comes in our minds when we think protection and single stage paint is the letter Z and not from Zoro. 
Call me Zaino Z-3. We applied 3 layers of the Single Stage Sealant and in between the glossiness was boosted with Zaino Z-6

The tires were dressed with Zaino Z-16 and the exhaust pipe was polished with BriteMax Metal Twins.

Final Shots




































































































And some shots under sunlight minutes before delivery of the car back to her owner.






















































































































Thank you for reading, I hope you enjoyed as we did while working with this Italian pocket rocket of the past!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic job as always :thumb:
That is in fantastic condition, it's like stepping back in time..
I've always had a soft spot for these little motors, in fact I think I've still got a red Majorette toy one in the loft!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Love it love it :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

great work as always on a lovely little icon.....

:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jeez I'm getting young, this car reminded me when I first lived in Italy back in 1970's . I thought they were extinct by now Lol ! Boy have we come along way in technology !
The car looks brand new again Mike superb restoration :thumb:

Mario


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

everyone whos over 30 has memories of this car...hehe
Lovely work mike..well done


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow very nice detail!

the gloss now is immense!

great save


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..fantastic work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunning job Mike!
We took a trip down memory lane with this magnificent detail of yours! :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Great car, great job, great write up :thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

ohhh la laaaaa... stunning once more Mike!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work on the beauty Mike


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

I love the Red Reflection on this solid color!!!! 
Once more stunning work Mike!!!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

great work as always Mike 
:thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

This is my ideal version of an original mini.Shes beutiful.What engine have these little autobianchis got anyway?Theres quite a few of these in sicily when i go back to see family.Unfortunatly over their there worth nothing so they get battered which is a shame.I would love to import one.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very very nice !!!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Fantastic little car and pretty rare these days to see


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A lovely little classic

Nice work Mike :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome!


----------

